# Monroe County Target Buck



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hunted hard first 3 days of gun season but no luck. Went back down for weekend and shot this 9-pt with a 21 1/4 “ inside spread on Saturday at 5:12pm in a creek bottom. We believe this deer was mainly nocturnal as no one in our group of 5 hunters laid eyes on him in bow season or gun until I shot him. We had 4 or 5 pics of him on camera in early summer and October. He had 4 1/2” brow tines but busted both off from fighting. Will try and post earlier pic before he broke off brows. Getting a European mount done and having a friend age the lower jaw. We think he is 4 1/2 years old? He weighed 170 lbs dressed. He would have been close to Buckeye Big Buck (140 pts) if both brows weren’t broke off. I don’t really care as he was a mature deer and smart buck.

















































4


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome! He is definitely impressive. Can you tell us how you got him! Congrats


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer Ken . Congratulations


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Way to stay at it Ken.
A true stud for sure.
Congratulations!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Great deer Ken! Congrats…


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Buck Ken Congratulations.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

very nice looking buck


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome buck


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe the buck of a lifetime, Ken! Congrats.


----------



## RJDowm (Feb 1, 2021)

Great deer congratulations


----------

